# Want to buy property in UK wheather it will give me the residency visa or Not?



## ashishmaggo08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dear,
I want to move to London, UK.
I want to buy property also, I want to, after buying property whether i am eligible to get a permanent visa also or not.
Please provide the information on the same subject.
Thanks & Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ashishmaggo08 said:


> Dear,
> I want to move to London, UK.
> I want to buy property also, I want to, after buying property whether i am eligible to get a permanent visa also or not.
> Please provide the information on the same subject.
> Thanks & Regards


Anyone, including a foreigner, can buy properties in UK. There are no restrictions.
But just buying a property is no help in getting your visa. You need to qualify in some other ways, like sponsored work, entrepreneur, marriage etc.


----------



## ama21n (Nov 25, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Anyone, including a foreigner, can buy properties in UK. There are no restrictions.
> But just buying a property is no help in getting your visa. You need to qualify in some other ways, like sponsored work, entrepreneur, marriage etc.


2 totally separate things. You'll need a UK bank account and a steady income to support the mortgage, simply to buy the property I believe


----------

